# can I use a Yamaha receiver preout to power a home theater in a box?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

I apologize, if this question have been answered already. I tried to find an answer for my question, but couldn't find it. I'm going to buy a Yamaha RX-V463 5.1receiver to connect a panasonic surround speakers, and with the intention to use its preamp to power my samsung d5300 home theater system and have them playing at the same time. can I do this? If so can I use the volume from the yamaha to control the samsung? For example if lower the volume on the yamaha, it will lower on both systems. 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, as the Yamaha RX-V463 does not have any pre-outs nor does it have any zone outputs you wont be able to send a signal to the other home system.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Hello, as the Yamaha RX-V463 does not have any pre-outs nor does it have any zone outputs you wont be able to send a signal to the other home system.


Hello. How are you? Would you be able to tell me which receicer does have pre-out. It could be any receiver. I just to be able to hook up my samsung ht 5300. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Marantz SR5006 has pre-outs for the main left/right channels. That would raise and lower the volume of your other system as you adjust the Marantz.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry I am trying to figure out what you are trying to do. That Samsung HTIB uses a small amp in the BluRay player to power the speakers. Are you looking to bypass this?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Confused also. What is the objective?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think he wants to have more power , and or more sources. In my opinion... I would get some inexpensive speakers for the new AVR (if you shop around there are deals on AVRs that come with speakers comparable to the HTIB), and use the HTIB in another room or re-home it to a friend.

Here is an example... http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ter-system-w/boston-acoustics-speakers/1.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

But if you are just trying to use the Bluray strickly as a source and want to power the speakers with a receiver, any receiver will work just hook the speakers via the receivers speaker terminals just as you would with the bluray and plug in the bluray via an HDMI. I would also probably go in the bluray's menu and turn off all the audio processing and let the receiver to that work


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking at the manual... It appears that you could hookup the HDMI out to your new AVR, and then hook the speakers up to the AVR.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Andre said:


> But if you are just trying to use the Bluray strickly as a source and want to power the speakers with a receiver, any receiver will work just hook the speakers via the receivers speaker terminals just as you would with the bluray and plug in the bluray via an HDMI. I would also probably go in the bluray's menu and turn off all the audio processing and let the receiver to that work


Hi, how are you? What you mention that I can use the HDMI output and power any receiver made me change my mind. I not longer want to buy the Yamaha Receiver which going to be a waste of money. So since I have two Home Theater in a box i decided to hook them up together. This is what I mean. Hook up the Samsung Home Theater HT-D5300 HDMI output to this Panasonic SC XH170 Home Theater system. I saw that the panasonic doesn't have HDMI input, so would be find if I buy a HDMI to RCA cable?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

djloui said:


> Hi, how are you? What you mention that I can use the HDMI output and power any receiver made me change my mind. I not longer want to buy the Yamaha Receiver which going to be a waste of money. So since I have two Home Theater in a box i decided to hook them up together. This is what I mean. Hook up the Samsung Home Theater HT-D5300 HDMI output to this Panasonic SC XH170 Home Theater system. I saw that the panasonic doesn't have HDMI input, so would be find if I buy a HDMI to RCA cable?


I don't think that will work... HDMI is a digital signal and RCAs are analog (unless you are talking coax digital).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you trying to make a 2 zone setup out of 2 HTIB systems?


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Are you trying to make a 2 zone setup out of 2 HTIB systems?


Yes


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

djloui said:


> Yes


I think you will need 2 HTIB setups with HDMI then to do what you want. One has to have 2 HDMI outs (one to go to the other HTIB and the other for your TV), and one has to have HDMI in to accept the HDMI from the other HTIB. Still no guarantee it will work as you have to make sure the source HTIB can send 2 streams out at the same time via HDMI.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I think you will need 2 HTIB setups with HDMI then to do what you want. One has to have 2 HDMI outs (one to go to the other HTIB and the other for your TV), and one has to have HDMI in to accept the HDMI from the other HTIB. Still no guarantee it will work as you have to make sure the source HTIB can send 2 streams out at the same time via HDMI.


Great. Thanks a lot for your help. Your answers were very helpfull.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

djloui said:


> Great. Thanks a lot for your help. Your answers were very helpfull.


If you have to buy... I would go the AVR route as you will most likely have better quality, more inputs, and YPAO. :T


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:
ellisr63 wrote: 
Are you trying to make a 2 zone setup out of 2 HTIB systems? 

Yes


Ok to me this says you have two rooms and you are putting one in each. Why do you have to connect them at all? An HTIB is an independant system it doesn't "need" anything else besides the TV. Also if you are trying to hook up both systems in one room to get better sound, it won't work out that way. It will sound disjointed and probably echo


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Andre said:


> Quote:
> ellisr63 wrote:
> Are you trying to make a 2 zone setup out of 2 HTIB systems?
> 
> ...


I think he wants to send one source to both rooms.:T


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I think he wants to send one source to both rooms.:T


Yes, that's right


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't do it. Neither of the units have HDMI In and both only have 1 HDMI out.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Andre said:


> Can't do it. Neither of the units have HDMI In and both only have 1 HDMI out.



Thanks for you help man. I might sound stupid. But here it goes, I was thinking in buying one of this 
(( http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009NEX6SC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/177-0920991-2579268 )) 

And two of these. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0042DIZTE/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1415944636&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SY200_QL40 

and connect each RCA cable to the receicers AUX input just to play music from my cellphone or ipod. Do you think by doing this I won't have delays on both Home Theaters System? 

Thanks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

For you cell phone sure, or an Ipod. However, I don't understand the reason for the first cable. IF you have the two HTIB systems in two different rooms all you need is the RCA to 3.5 (one for each system). You still won't be able to hook both systems up together (unless you want to run the RCA to 3.5 from each system to someplace in the middle then hook them both to the first cable and have you phone in between rooms, or in one room and have one extra long RCA to 3.5. But that would not only look silly, be a trip hazard but also your phone won't have enough power to push a signal that far and it will sound horrid


----------

